
Trio: The on-the-go dual and triple screen laptop monitor - mgav
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/747287659/trio-the-on-the-go-dual-and-triple-screen-laptop-monitor?ref=section-homepage-featured-project-list-recommendations
======
ziddoap
This looks incredibly useful!

Ever since I started working with 2+ screens on desktops, I dread whenever I
have to work on a laptop (and can't connect it to a monitor).

I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this.

------
mgav
I have NO connection with the makers of this - I posted because it might be
extremely useful for developers.

------
rootshelled
This seems rather useful. Depending on the weight I might actually get this.
Thanks for sharing.

